

The Interrupters: Blocking the Transmission of Violence - curtis
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/04/magazine/04health-t.html?_r=1&amp;oref=slogin

======
curtis
This is a long article -- 10 pages, I'm warning you now. It's also one of the
most interesting things I've read in a long time. It describes the efforts of
CeaseFire, a Chicago organization trying to apply the principles of public
health to preventing violence. The organization was founded by an
epidemiologist with experience fighting infections disease in Africa, but the
people who work for the organization -- the "violence interrupters" -- are
mostly ex-gang members. The article ends up mostly focusing on the
interrupters rather than the science itself, so it's not really a science
article. It's still well worth reading.

------
lacker
Funny to see this article surrounded by two huge Grand Theft Auto IV ads. It
made me think at first that this was about anti-video-game groups ;-)

